# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Xu hướng thời trang xuân-hạ năm 2012

## nguyetnt

Mùa xuân về đại diện cho những sắc màu tươi tắn của cuộc sống, bạn sẽ dễ dàng bắt gặp được những gam màu nổi bật khi xuống phố, và những chiếc váy thời trang luôn tô điểm cho những khung hình một nét cá tính trẻ trung đầy năng động.
Nắm bắt được xu hướng thời trang Xuân-Hạ năm nay, Hula.vn cung cấp những mẫu váy ấn tượng, với những cách thiết kế trẻ trung và màu sắc phong phú, ắt hẳn sẽ làm bạn trở nên nổi bật hơn với nét hấp dẫn quý phái.





Dây thắt lưng bản to luôn là cách tạo điểm nhấn đặc biệt dành cho sản phẩm váy thời trang, dù bạn có thân hình “cô bé hạt tiêu” bé nhỏ hay thân hình “múp míp” dễ thương thì sợi thắt lưng ấy sẽ xóa sạch những khuyết điểm của bạn.




Phong cách chấm bi có lẽ là phong cách lên ngôi liên tục trong xu hướng thời trang suốt năm qua, những bông bi to sẽ làm bạn trở nên trẻ trung nhỏ nhắn, những bông bi nhỏ ngược lại sẽ khiến bạn trông chững chạc và điềm đạm hơn.




Ngoài ra, bạn có thể có những chiếc váy sọc ngang, những chiếc váy một tông màu quyến rũ,… điều dễ dàng nhất bạn có thể nghĩ đến là gọi điện đến tổng đài của Hula.vn – 1900561566 để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình của nhân viên Hula, bạn sẽ chọn ngay được cho mình những phong cách thích hợp nhất.
Mỗi tuần, Hula.vn luôn có một sản phẩm giảm giá đến 59%, bạn có tin không? Hãy truy cập ngay vào Áo thun nữ thời trang Quyến rũ - Mua hàng giá sốc - HOT DEAL mỗi tuần - Hula.vn để chọn cho mình một món hàng ưng ý với giá không thể rẻ hơn. Nếu bạn muốn mua hàng với giá rẻ hơn nữa, hãy giới thiệu bạn bè cùng tham gia đồng thời hãy đề xuất món hàng bạn muốn Giá sốc trong tuần tới nhé.
Thông tin liên hệ :
- Showroom: 511 Sư Vạn Hạnh, P12, Q10, HCM
- Hotline: 1900561566
- Email: info@hula.com.vn
- Site: Hula - trang mua sắm trực tuyến

----------


## lunas2

diu dàng và nữ tính... heheeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------

